# [RISOLTO] - Non riesco a far funzionare COMPIZ

## lsegalla

Salve, ci giro intorno da un paio di settimane ma non ne dò fuori.

Ho seguito le seguenti guide: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Compiz-fusion

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg

Adesso quando provo a lanciare compiz-start apparentemente non succede niente e da console vedo un po' di errori:

```

luca@localhost ~ $ compiz-start

XGL detected

Using KDE decorator

compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension

luca@localhost ~ $ X Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter) 9

  Major opcode:  155

  Minor opcode:  4

  Resource id:  0x0

X Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter) 9

  Major opcode:  155

  Minor opcode:  4

  Resource id:  0x0

```

Questo è il mio xorg.conf

```

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "PS/2 Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

# Serial Mouse not detected

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

#No Synaptics touchpad found

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"            ## identifica le tastiere internazionali

   Option  "XkbLayout" "it"              ## aggiunto per specificare la tastiera italiana

   Option  "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"         ## aggiunto per poter fare caratteri come e accentata e altri

#   Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

#   Option   "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Serial Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "event"

   Option   "Device" ""

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   #Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#       for compiz

        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Avete qualche suggerimento per me ?Last edited by lsegalla on Mon Feb 18, 2008 3:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Manwhe

Ciao

Dai link che hai postato vedo che nel tuo xorg.conf non sono abilitate delle funzioni

File: /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Option "AIGLX" "true" 

In "Extensions" make sure compositing is enabled ( note: ATI Catalyst 7.12/8.44.3-1, you probably don't want to do this, or it'll scramblize your colors, but it seems to be implicitly-enabled anyways, so don't worry about it – grep your Xorg.0.log! ).

 Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

 EndSection

In "Module", make sure GLcore is disabled and you might want to disable vbe as it's been known to slowdown Compiz, and be sure dbe is enabled:

#    Load            "GLcore"

#    Load            "vbe"

    Load             "dbe"

In "Device" you need DRI and this other thing:

Option          "DRI"     "true"

   Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

In Section "DRI"

   Group 0

   Mode 0666

nVidia users will need this in the "Screen" section:

  Option   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"   "true"

nvidia drivers automatically use AllowGLXWithComposite "true" if the xorg server version is 6.9 or greater, this is no longer needed

In piu' installerei fusion-icon.

Spero di esserti stato utile

----------

## lsegalla

Adesso perlomeno qualcosa succede (vari errori e mi sparisce l'intestazione delle finestre) ma non ho terminato di sistemare lo xorg.conf, anzi alcune cose non mi son chiare dal post precedente. Riporto il mio operato:

```
Option "AIGLX" "true" 
```

Questa opzione devo ancora metterla nello xorg.conf perchè non mi hai detto in che sezione va messa

```

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection 

```

Questa sta proprio all'inizio del mio xorg.conf, mi sembra sia uguale a quella che mi è stata indicata, ho forse sbagliato qualcosa in questo passaggio?

```

# Load "GLcore"

# Load "vbe"

Load "dbe" 

```

Questi li ho messi nella sezione moduli (o meglio li ho modificati così)

```

Option "DRI" "true"

Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true" 

```

Questi li ho messi in Device

```

Group 0

Mode 0666 

```

Questi li ho messi in DRI

```

nVidia users will need this in the "Screen" section:

Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true" 

```

Questo non l'ho fatto perchè ho una INTEL scheda grafica

```

In piu' installerei fusion-icon. 

```

Questo probabilmente non è il nome esatto del pacchetto, cercandolo con eix me ne escono diversi ma nessun fusion-icon

Mi date qualche delucidazione sui punti oscuri?    :Smile: 

----------

## magowiz

fusion-icon è fornito con l'overlay desktop-effects (ex xeffects) , per questo non lo trovi con eix. 

Aggiungi pure l'overlay desktop-effects con layman in modo da utilizzare le ebuild di questo overlay per compiz-fusion.

----------

## Onip

piccola nota, per aggiungere quell'overlay con layman bisogna avere dev-util/git installato.

----------

## lsegalla

ok provo con layman ma gli altri punti che ho chiesto? sapete fornirmi delucidazioni ?

----------

## lsegalla

l'installazione di fusion-icon è andata a buon fine ma l'opzione AIGLX di cui sopra dove la devo mettere? In che sezione dello xorg.conf ?

----------

## Onip

Qui c'è scritto chiaro e tondo   :Smile:  .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> f aiglx is available but it is disabled then add the following to your "ServerLayout" section.
> 
> 

 

----------

## lsegalla

Scusa hai ragione, mi era sfuggito. Ho provato a far tutto a sto punto ma è evidente che qualcosa non lo devo aver fatto bene e non capisco cosa. Quando lanvio compiz-start le finestre perdono la barra dell'intestazione, spariscono tutti i bordi e non riesco nemmeno più a chiuderle, la tastiera addirittura sembra non rispondere più (solo il mouse funziona) e devo riavviare.

Da console il messaggio che esce è il seguente: 

```

localhost X11 # compiz-start

XGL detected

Using KDE decorator

compiz (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

localhost X11 # DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket

kbuildsycoca running...

```

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Infatti se installi fusion-icon non devi far partire "compiz-start", ma devi far partire compiz da fusion-icon ... crea una nuova regola in "sessioni" nel menu Sistema->Preferenze->Sessioni di Gnome e Aggiungi, al boot il programma fusion-icon. Riavvia X, riavvia Gnome e vedrai che tutto funzionerà! Ovviamente se usi KDE basta far impostarlo per far partire fuzion-icon al boot del DE...

----------

## lsegalla

- Io utilizzo KDE, per fare questo devo mettere qualche file nella cartella AUTOSTART di KDE oppure l'operazione è più semplice?

- se lancio da console il comando fusion-icon noto che il comando non c'è (eppure rieseguendo layman mi trova tutto installato)

ho fatot un updatedb e un locate fusion-icon e ho trovato quanto segue

```

/usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects/x11-apps/fusion-icon

/usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects/x11-apps/fusion-icon/Manifest

/usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects/x11-apps/fusion-icon/fusion-icon-9999.ebuild

/usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects/x11-apps/fusion-icon/metadata.xml

/usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects/x11-apps/fusion-icon/ChangeLog

/home/luca/.kde3.5/share/apps/RecentDocuments/fusion-icon.desktop

```

Forse è quest'ultimo il file da mettere nella cartella autostart di KDE ?

-- EDIT --

Rettifico: non so cosa sia quel file (che non esiste più fra l'altro, probabilmente un file di testo che avevo editato prima per salvare il messaggio d'errore che vi ho riportato)

-- RE-EDIT ---

Tra l'altro con una googlata ho dato una occhiatina qui http://illusion22.wordpress.com/2007/07/01/fusion-iconunaltra-tray-icon-per-compiz/

A quanto pare dovrei proprio avere un fusion-icon da lanciare ma io non ce l'ho. Caspita mi son perso...

----------

## Manwhe

Ciao

Sempre dal link da te postato  :Smile: 

You will need some additions in xorg.conf.

If aiglx is available but it is disabled then add the following to your "ServerLayout" section.

File: /etc/X11/xorg.conf

   Option "AIGLX" "true" 

quindi va messo nella sezione ServerLayout

Ops non avevo letto Onip , chiedo venia  :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

Certo, questo è quello che ha scritto prima ONIP e l'ho fatto prima... sono ancora fermo a due post fa adesso...

----------

## Onip

layman aggiunge l'ebuild di fusion-icon a quelli disponibili per l'installazione, ma poi tu lo devi emergere (e smascherare se è il caso).

quindi

```
# emerge fusion-icon -av
```

Infatti se osservi bene locate ti trova solo gli ebuild e i vari file, non l'hai ancora installato per forza non c'è il comando.

p.s. forse è meglio che ti dai una bella letta all'handbook, dove parla di come funziona gentoo (portage in particolare). Hai le idee un po' confuse.

----------

## Manwhe

Per far partire fusion-icon in kde prova così

/etc/env.d/99kde-env 

KDEWM="/usr/bin/fusion-icon"

----------

## lsegalla

Intanto vi ringrazio per la disponibilità e la pazienza perchè non l'ho ancora fatto.

Per il resto ho provato a emergere fusion-icon con emerge ma non mi dà nessun risultato, non viene proprio trovato nessun pacchetto.

----------

## Manwhe

Ma l'errore o il messaggio di emerge qual'e'???

----------

## lsegalla

Nessun errore, è come se il pacchetto non ci fosse, eppure con layman ho installato desktop-effects come consigliatomi alcuni posts fa. Ecco comunque quel che faccio:

```

localhost luca # emerge fusion-icon -av

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "fusion-icon".

localhost luca # layman -f -a desktop-effects

* Failed to add overlay "desktop-effects".

* Error was: Overlay "desktop-effects" already in the local list!

```

----------

## Manwhe

Prova così

echo "source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf

layman -s desktop-effects

emerge fusion-icon

----------

## lsegalla

Ora un passo avanti lo abbiamo fatto... però non riesco a smascherare il pacchetto per emergerlo... sono andato in /etc/portage e ho messo le mani su package.use, package.unmask e package.keywords ma non son riuscito a smascherarlo... di solito così ci riesco...

```

localhost luca # echo "source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf

localhost luca # layman -s desktop-effects

* Running command "cd "/usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects" && /usr/bin/git pull"...

Already up-to-date.

*

* Success:

* ------

*

* Successfully synchronized overlay "desktop-effects".

localhost luca # emerge fusion-icon

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "fusion-icon" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-apps/fusion-icon-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## Manwhe

in package.unmask 

x11-apps/fusion-icon **

in package.keywords

x11-apps/fusion-icon ~x86

----------

## Scen

 *Manwhe wrote:*   

> in package.unmask 
> 
> x11-apps/fusion-icon **
> 
> in package.keywords
> ...

 

No, se manca la keyword bisogna mettere in package.keywords

```

x11-apps/fusion-icon **

```

e se eventualmente è mascherato forzatamente, mettere in package.unmask

```

x11-apps/fusion-icon

```

----------

## Manwhe

Ops 

non vi sfugge nulla  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

 *Manwhe wrote:*   

> Ops 
> 
> non vi sfugge nulla 

 

Eh eh, è che non volevo aggiungere confusione al già abbastanza in difficoltà lsegalla.  :Wink: 

Forza lsegalla, che altrimenti vengono al prossimo concerto dei Berna Park Hotel e ti tiro le orecchie!  :Twisted Evil:   Un responsabile I.T. non può impantanarsi in queste quisquilie   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

 *Quote:*   

> Un responsabile I.T. non può impantanarsi in queste quisquilie

 

1. Avresti anche ragione

2. Se fosse per il mio titolare io linux manco lo userei ma mi tocca ricorrere a mille sotterfugi per linuxizzare tutta l'azienda (o quasi), e come al solito il tempo durante l'orario di lavoro è troooooppo tiranno

3. Responsabile I.T. ? Ancora per poco se sono fortunato, ahaha    :Laughing: 

Ti aspetto al prossimo concerto dei Berna che dopo un tantino di tempo tornano sulla scena (provincia di venezia, magari ce la fai, ahah)

Adesso comunque ho finito di emergere il tutto però le istruzioni di Manwhe non funzionano, nella fattispecie in /etc/env.d/ non esiste nessun file 99kde-env

Inoltre KDEWM="/usr/bin/fusion-icon" lo devo indicare dove?

----------

## Manwhe

Se non esiste lo crei  :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

Ho creato in /etc/env.d/ il file 99kde-env (che ovviamente è vuoto a sto punto)

KDEWM="/usr/bin/fusion-icon" lo devo indicare dove?

Dentro a 99kde-env ?

(se è così ho già provato ma sono al punto di prima... alla fine compiz-fusion si avvia, mi compare l'iconcina nella tray ma mi dà sempre l'errore che segue)

```

luca@localhost ~ $ fusion-icon

 * Detected Session: kde

 * Searching for installed applications...

 * Using the GTK Interface

 * KWin is already running

 * Setting window manager to Compiz

 ... executing: compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp

compiz (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

Se poi dall'iconcina ripristino il gestore KWIN invece di COMPIX mi riappaiono i bordi delle finestre e tutto il resto...

----------

## Tigerwalk

se parte fusion-icon, imposta il window-Manager su kwin e il window Decorator su Emerald, poi in un terminale, come user normale, dai

```
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --sm-disable ccp &
```

se parte compiz con i bordi e tutto, fai una script col comadno di cui sopra, lo rendi eseguibile e lo piazzi in /home/tua_home/.kde3.5/Autostart/

----------

## lsegalla

Fatto tutto come dicevi, ma appena ho lanciato il codice che hai detto i bordi e le intestazioni delle finestre se ne son andate come al solito... la console riporta quanto segue: 

```

luca@localhost ~ $ LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --sm-disable ccp &

[1] 27003

luca@localhost ~ $ compiz (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

----------

## Manwhe

Prova ad eseguirlo cosi'

LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --sm-disable ccp &

----------

## lsegalla

Niente da fare....

```

luca@localhost ~ $ LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --sm-disable ccp &

[1] 4725

luca@localhost ~ $ compiz (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

----------

## Manwhe

In fuosion-icon , compiz-option , attiva indirect-rendering

Speriamo sia la volta buona  :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

sto per diventare blasfemo...    :Very Happy: 

niente da fare

----------

## Manwhe

Servirebbe la sfera magica  :Smile:  Prova a postare il log di X (greppando WW e EE)

----------

## lsegalla

non credo di averlo mai fatto... dammi qualche suggerimento più a basso livello ahah

dove trovo il log di X innanzitutto? poi greppo quel che serve........

----------

## lsegalla

se è lo Xorg.0.log in /var/log/ allora greppando WW ho:

```

localhost log # less Xorg.0.log | grep WW

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/util".

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings".

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/terminus" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts" does not exist.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/default".

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/type1" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) intel(0): Failed to allocate texture space.

(WW) intel(0): PRB0_CTL (0x0000f001) indicates ring buffer enabled

(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.

(WW) intel(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" is not used

```

mentre greppando EE ho quanto segue:

```

localhost log # less Xorg.0.log | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) intel(0): detecting sil164

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 236.

(EE) intel(0): ivch: Unable to read register 0x00 from DVOI2C_B:04.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): tfp410 not detected got VID FFFFFFFF: from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

mi pare che qualcosa di interessante ci sia

----------

## Scen

```

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable 

```

Direi che questo errore basta e avanza!

Non ti funziona l'accelerazione 3D: per cui fai un passo indietro, dimenticati temporaneamente di Compiz&C, e vedi di farla funzionare correttamente.

----------

## lsegalla

Sì, mi ero fermato a leggere quelle due righe.

Però ricordo di aver impostato le varie opzioni e seguito le guide come dovevo.

Bene, ho già cominciato a odiare COMPIZ... casomai eviterò di perdere altro tempo a sto punto

----------

## Manwhe

Ciao ,

Secondo me manca qualcosa a livello kernel, prova a postare il config del kernel 

non ti arrendere, non e' un problema di compiz  :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

Mi sembra un po' lunghino postare tutto il .config

Preferisci qualche sezione in particolare?

Greppo qualcosa?

----------

## Manwhe

Hai ragione  :Smile: 

al momento non ho sottomano la mia gentoo , cmq dai un occhiata qua http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Manwhe wrote:*   

> Hai ragione 
> 
> al momento non ho sottomano la mia gentoo , cmq dai un occhiata qua http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml

 

Stavolta anticipo Scen!

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/dri-howto.xml

questo è il link alla guida in italiano.

----------

## lsegalla

Ormai però ho già seguito quella in inglese, ahaha

E il bello è che ho avuto un paio di problemi però stavolta le googlate son bastate, finalmente mi godo sto cacchio di COMPIZ, anche se ogni tanto si incastra su...     :Smile: 

THANX a tutti

----------

## Scen

Bene!

Magari rendici partecipi della soluzione al tuo problema (così almeno sappiamo che punizione corporale infliggerti  :Twisted Evil:  )   :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

Orco cane, sono a casa ora... comunque a memoria c'era una spunta mancante nel kernel; inoltre ho dovuto ricompilarlo 2-3 volte perchè con non mi sta simpatico il make oldconfig (o più facilmente non lo uso come si deve) e ho avuto alcuni problemi lì usando una versione del kernel più recente rispetto a quello già compilato di prima.

Fra l'altro ho dovuto farlo esattamente come nella guida, cioè usando i moduli.

Poi ho dovuto anche piazzare un'altra opzione nello xorg.conf (mi pare ma la memoria ora mi tradisce forse)

Ma visto che domani voglio tornare sull'argomento anche per vedere altri messaggini d'errore magari saprò essere più preciso su tutti i vari comandini che ho usato.

Ogni tanto le finestre si incriccano però, non tutto funziona bene bene,,, cmq è bello dai... oggi ho fatto degustare la cosa a un mio collega che usa vista, ahah    :Wink: 

----------

